# R33 GTR V Spec Series III



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello
Its been a long time since I've posted on the forum.
I recently had the pleasure of purchasing and importing two amazing cars for one of my clients. One was the Top Secret Widebody Supra 3.1L and the other was..

AUTOSELECT R34 GTR V Spec 
OS 3.0L, T88, HKS 6 Speed Squential GB, E85.














































In the process of purchasing the 34 - I stumbled across one of the best R33 GTR's I have seen - and decided to purchase the car for myself. The condition of this car is amazing - interior, exterior and engine bay - all like new. This is my R33 GTR ...



































































The car specification at time of purchase was listed as....
1997 R33 GTR Spec 
S3
50000km
87o N1 piston
Cylinder head surface training positive processing
Engine block boring, honing surface 
Modification to crank, Konrod weight adjustment
NISMO metal head gasket
N1 oil pump
N1 water pump
TRUST aluminum pulley
TRUST T78-33D turbine kit
TRUST exhaust manifold
TRUST Racing Westgate
SARD 650cc fuel injector
TRUST fuel delivery line
NISMO fuel pressure regulator
NISMO large capacity fuel pump
TRUST 3 layer intercooler
TRUST intercooler piping
TRUST 16-stage oil cooler
TRUST aluminum radiator
BILLION silicon radiator hose
Aluminum suction pipe
HKS super power flow reloaded Ted
TRUST front pipe
TRUST TR Power Evolution muffler
Apexi N1 suspension
TRUST sequential 6-speed transmission
OS GIKEN twin plate clutch
OS GIKEN lightweight flywheel
WINMAX brake pads
AMKREAD AM-1 18-inch wheels
POTENZA 275/35-18 tire
HKS F-CON V-PRO
NISMO 320km full scale meter
NISMO-dash triple meter
TRUST PROFEC boost controller
TRUST turbo timer
TRUST boost gauge
N1 bumper duct

Since arriving in Australia it has been at my friends shop being "improved" - I am yet to take delivery of the car as I wanted to complete everything the way I wanted it.

Some of the improvements to the car I have made ...
* HKS FCONV V-PRO ECU
* HKS EVO6 Boost Controller
* 1000CC Injectors
* RADIUM Surge Tank with Twin External Pumps Bracket
* Fuel Line and Fittings
* HKS Cam Gears
* New NPC Twin Plate Custom Clutch 1000HP
* Nitto Clear Cam Cover
* Garage Defend C/F Cooling Panel
* Tinted Windows
* Polished Intake Plenum
* New N1 Water Pump

Dyno tuned last week at GT AUTO GARAGE.
RESULTS - 667HP at wheels (around 800HP at engine) 768NM (on E85)

Pictures of updates ...







































I will update with new pics when I pickup the car shortly.
Enjoy
Dan


----------



## Smalley333 (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow awsum spec mate! What a lucky find! The underneath looks like the day it came out the factory. Same as the inner wings in the engine bay. Great looking car mate hope you get some enjoyment out of it


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Seen this on Harlow Jap Autos website. Looks stunning


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Here it is on the dyno ....
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203435806553168&set=vb.75231026522&type=2&theater


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow really nice spec and a stunning car there mate, more pics pls  That r34 looks the nuts as well it's a monster!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

That really is a nice R33 you have their matey!!!


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Some more pics ...


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Wanted to keep the new fuel system hidden - I didn't want to remove boot carpet/strip out boot. Went with this setup as was able to fit it under parcel shelf. Wanted to keep the clean factory look.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning R33 mate.... Nice speck list to. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good

assume you bought these via Global Auto, they always have quite good cars


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

matty32 said:


> looking good
> 
> assume you bought these via Global Auto, they always have quite good cars


Quite good, there bloody A1.


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

MS33 said:


> Quite good, there bloody A1.


I USED to think so - but what I have uncovered with the Auto Select R34 GTR and my R33 is quiet alarming. 

My advise is to be very wary if buying from Global Auto.

I held my tongue up to now to see if I would get any feed back from them - but I haven't - so can now share my story and pictures with you all.

Those of you with experience will know that Global Auto is not the cheapest shop in Japan - but you pay the extra with the knowledge your buying from a reputable dealer with great history. At least that's what I thought !!!

The R34 GTR which I took possession of earlier in the year was never driven when we received it as it never idled correctly and we had our suspicions from the start. 

We decided to remove the head - and found a head that was completely stuffed and upon inspection did not match the specifications that were listed with the car when advertised. 
Two (2) values had holes burnt right through and 1 piston was showing signs of damage - all this from a car that was "Overhauled" 1000km ago!!!
Once we removed the head - we decided to do the full CNC machine / rebuild - and upon pressure testing the head - it leaked badly and we found extensive devcon/bog and rubbish in the inlets. So basically removed the HKS V Cam and through the head in the bin.

We contacted them to let them know that the head is rubbish - and got no response.

At the same time - when I received my 33 (was shipped with the 34) - the Trust Sequential Box had issues - Reverse and 6th gear don't stay - you need to hold the gear in place. They never mentioned this is the sale - and like the 34 - when we made them aware - nothing.

I appreciate the risk one takes when buying a modified car - but for a shop like that to be pulling stunts link this - very disappointing.

I won't buy from them again - that's just my choice - but I though I would share my experience with you all. 

Pictures of the damaged goods will be up later today.

Regards
Dan


----------



## Initialdan (Mar 26, 2014)

That R33 is amazing! Sequential gearbox! Wow!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

ZILR said:


> *I USED to think so - but what I have uncovered with the Auto Select R34 GTR and my R33 is quiet alarming.
> *


That is bad. I'm sorry to hear you have had problems with both of these Skylines, I wonder if the people who shipped these cars also had a _"play"_ in them before you took delivery?!


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

OMG so sorry about the problems 

But that 34 ... Looks nice i know it don't help.. but just saying.. R33 is nice also.. 
Hope you get things sorted .


----------



## Initialdan (Mar 26, 2014)

Which model of bride seats are they please?


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

34 has been sorted - had to throw alot of money at it to redo the head - and redo all the wiring behind the carbon dash as it was rubbish also - how any shop could put their name to wiring like that is embarrassing - looks like it was done by a class of year 1 students.

The 33 gearbox issue is just annoying - it will be fixed next week - but just disappointing.




ian turbo said:


> OMG so sorry about the problems
> 
> But that 34 ... Looks nice i know it don't help.. but just saying.. R33 is nice also..
> Hope you get things sorted .


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Cars where both locked in a container and shipped in the container - there was no tampering. 



K66 SKY said:


> That is bad. I'm sorry to hear you have had problems with both of these Skylines, I wonder if the people who shipped these cars also had a _"play"_ in them before you took delivery?!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

ZILR said:


> *Cars where both locked in a container and shipped in the container - there was no tampering.*


Oh right, Then there is no excuse for the Seller to sell defective cars IMHO!


----------

